# Symbiotic Genetics



## trippnface (Dec 6, 2017)

Who swooped a pack?


----------



## kingzt (Dec 6, 2017)

I got a pack of mimosa. Only popped a few seeds and found one female, indica dom for sure. About 4 weeks in flower and it smells like straight up orange juice. Never had a plant that smelled so citrusy, must be clementine dominant.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I got a pack of mimosa. Only popped a few seeds and found one female, indica dom for sure. About 4 weeks in flower and it smells like straight up orange juice. Never had a plant that smelled so citrusy, must be clementine dominant.


Same here..


----------



## Slimjimham (Dec 7, 2017)

I just popped one seed, got what seems to be the holy fucking grail....

I'll bee posing more pics soon but check my Instagram - Johndough207

The pic I posted doesn't do it justice, ill post an update to Instagram in the next couple of days... on flush for 2 weeks now

Shit looks unreal, huge, heavy, dense as fuck... starting to take on some purple hughes i think...

Man, I only popped one seed to get a taste, im building a new facility where I want to start everything from scratch from seed to ensure a perfect/untainted environment.... hope I didn't pop the keeper on the first seed ha, ill be moving to it in a few months....

Mine smells more like orange peals, the deep oily almost sharp orange rind smell

2 weeks to go!


----------



## trippnface (Dec 8, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I got a pack of mimosa. Only popped a few seeds and found one female, indica dom for sure. About 4 weeks in flower and it smells like straight up orange juice. Never had a plant that smelled so citrusy, must be clementine dominant.


dude nice! just what i was looking for. 

i have a pack of mimosa as well; i LOVE clementine. hands down one of my favorite strains ever, and tangie so dom i know she will come through. really good for my outdoor as far as photoperiod and budrot issues go. 

tangie is such a flippin winner!7


----------



## trippnface (Dec 8, 2017)

curious for feedback on the cherry punch as well; that cherry ak always catches my eye. 

will be popping my mimosa late march for outdoor


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 8, 2017)

Watching


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Purple Punch clone...shit smells so fucking awesome in veg excuse my French. Look forward to trying


----------



## kingzt (Dec 8, 2017)

Slimjimham said:


> I just popped one seed, got what seems to be the holy fucking grail....
> 
> I'll bee posing more pics soon but check my Instagram - Johndough207
> 
> ...


That sounds like mine, looks like it's going to be a heavy yielder with some fat colas. I am super excited!!


----------



## kingzt (Dec 9, 2017)

Day 29 mimosa. These buds are going to be huge!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Day 29 mimosa. These buds are going to be huge!!!


Gonna be nice and looking frosty asf too.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 12, 2017)

Well i almost came up on a box of wedding crashers but guess the guy never got back to me...


----------



## linderstein (Dec 15, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Purple Punch clone...shit smells so fucking awesome in veg excuse my French. Look forward to trying
> 
> View attachment 4055079


What smells bro ? Citrus, cherry ??


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 15, 2017)

linderstein said:


> What smells bro ? Citrus, cherry ??


Smells like blue Powerade no lie blue koolaid blue hawaiin punch


----------



## Houstini (Dec 18, 2017)

Picked up the punch, looking forward to the adventure. Not looking for hype but it sure looks pretty Guess I drank the grape kool-aid


----------



## predd (Dec 19, 2017)

Houstini said:


> Picked up the punch, looking forward to the adventure. Not looking for hype but it sure looks pretty Guess I drank the grape kool-aid


I'm doing my best to fight the hype......200 a pack ughhhh.......is the only thing giving me pause....


----------



## Houstini (Dec 22, 2017)

Christmas came early thanks OES!


----------



## Houstini (Dec 22, 2017)

Be interesting to compare to grandpas breath as they are both GDP X OG crosses


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is a pic of my chopped mimosa’s, their some of the frostiest plants I’ve grown, one is more frosty and the other is more purple.


----------



## linderstein (Dec 26, 2017)

Mimosa or purple punch ?


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2017)

linderstein said:


> Mimosa or purple punch ?


Mimosa...

That's just going off of half pack seed run of both,mimosa by far & wide.

If orange is your thing,then mimosa is worth it's ticket.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 2, 2018)

I just hit the mailbox, inside was purple punch 2.0 from neptunes presale.
waited most of dec to get these in my hot sweaty little paws, got small bonus with big fat dark 11beanz,
five are taking a bath as I type. reading up on this 2 page forum tells me I made the right choice,
BUT
something else now tells me i need to grab mimosa too! 
looks like i may be the 1st posting PP inbloom.

PP 2.0 is crossed w/clementine to get mimosa, and most all other symb. gear.
maybe use the PP as a breeder for my stable.... decisions decisions


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I just hit the mailbox, inside was purple punch 2.0 from neptunes presale.
> waited most of dec to get these in my hot sweaty little paws, got small bonus with big fat dark 11beanz,
> five are taking a bath as I type. reading up on this 2 page forum tells me I made the right choice,
> BUT
> ...


If you can get yo hands on mimosa,do it..
Orange peel terps & orange peel covered in sour sugar candy...

About to chop the 2 females I got..on friday.i think they will be at 70 days..
The nugs finished faster than the heads. The nugs looked done at 50 days.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> If you can get yo hands on mimosa,do it..
> Orange peel terps & orange peel covered in sour sugar candy...
> 
> About to chop the 2 females I got..on friday.i think they will be at 70 days..
> The nugs finished faster than the heads. The nugs looked done at 50 days.


Making me want to pop mine


----------



## the gnome (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> If you can get yo hands on mimosa,do it..
> Orange peel terps & orange peel covered in sour sugar candy...
> 
> About to chop the 2 females I got..on friday.i think they will be at 70 days..
> The nugs finished faster than the heads. The nugs looked done at 50 days.


lol..just what i need an... *enabler* for my addiction.
all of symbiotics gear is sold out everywhere, got mine @neptunesthe PP 2.0 was the 1st to sell out, mimosa the 2nd.
yup, I better get it while it's available or it'll be who knows how long before another drop comes around.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Making me want to pop mine





the gnome said:


> lol..just what i need an... *enabler* for my addiction.
> all of symbiotics gear is sold out everywhere, got mine @neptunesthe PP 2.0 was the 1st to sell out, mimosa the 2nd.
> yup, I better get it while it's available or it'll be who knows how long before another drop comes around.


I don't always post pics of 70 day old plants,but when I do....
 
The one in the back is all orange peel,speckled purple nugs.

Wait till u see the nugs..dry


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 2, 2018)

You're killing me....


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> I don't always post pics of 70 day old plants,but when I do....
> View attachment 4066963
> The one in the back is all orange peel,speckled purple nugs.
> 
> Wait till u see the nugs..dry


Gotta get me a few packs. That’s the only one I really want from them.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Gotta get me a few packs. That’s the only one I really want from them.


I can only imagine what can be found in a few packs..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> I can only imagine what can be found in a few packs..


I seen a almost black pheno on IG. Somebody won a award for a pheno they found. The Terp’s you have on her is what you need for them wedding cakes you have going!


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I seen a almost black pheno on IG. Somebody won a award for a pheno they found. The Terp’s you have on her is what you need for them wedding cakes you have going!


I do got a mimosa male in flower now,I was thinking about that...


----------



## linderstein (Jan 2, 2018)

I was in a difficult situation between pp 2.0 and mimosa, I went for mimosa bought it from seedvaultofca1 on instagram, I'm not from the USA I hope they arrive at the end of January and I want to see what phenotypes will come out.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> I don't always post pics of 70 day old plants,but when I do....
> View attachment 4066963
> The one in the back is all orange peel,speckled purple nugs.
> 
> Wait till u see the nugs..dry


on 2nd thought the babies can do without milk this month..... I'm a gettin 2 paks haha!
Verrrrrry nice Genuity, definitely will be doing F2s and tinker with some dusting some ladies.




genuity said:


> Wait till u see the nugs..dry


uPload away!


----------



## kingzt (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm getting close to chopping my mimosa but the hype is real. I was hoping to get a super frosty pheno like some of the purple punch pics i have seen but the terps on this plant are irresistible. Straight orange rinds and when I squeeze a bud it's more greasy than sticky. I would like to see more strains from symbiotic because it sounds like their genetics are stable and the continuity are right on point. It seems like everyone who grows mimosa has said the same thing. Don't mind the plug but I've got photos on my ig: michigangardens


----------



## the gnome (Jan 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I seen a almost black pheno on IG. Somebody won a award for a pheno they found. The Terp’s you have on her is what you need for them wedding cakes you have going!


are these the WK BX1 from seed junky


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 3, 2018)

the gnome said:


> are these the WK BX1 from seed junky


Yea


----------



## the gnome (Jan 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea


thanx for the heads up vato loco
but it's a good-n-bad news kind a thing.
definitely it's good, I can get em---> **right now**
bad tho, maybe even worse,
i remember killer-cross Mob Boss from Steele Savage of Grindhouse Medical Seeds
it was a couple fast-n-furious 42minute sellouts-n-restocks I didn't know bout.
when i did I was cocked and loaded and waited for weeks, then months,
and that turned into---------> never lol

now i have 2 seed vaults from 2010, last year my 2nd vault was slam full
I swore to myself last spring, and again last summer AND again a few months ago
"I'm Not buying no mo seeds.... No Mo!"
some of youse here know I relapsed a bit and there,
then I lost it and hit rock bottom.
well because truth be told, it's all because of Gu! 
over there @GPS with his damn auctions,
then the 10-25 even up to 65% off code that were bad but then he got really lowdown-n-dirty adding those dang addictive gold nugget rewards....
it was the straw breaking the camels wallet
tues I got in a pak of Purple Punch and today nailed down 2paks of Mimosa.
2018, i'm 3 days into a brand new year and so far I've got a pak of beanz for everyday of the year........ so far lol

btw.....
can anyone here that?
wedding cake bx1 is a calling my name


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 16, 2018)

Mimosa


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4074259 View attachment 4074260 View attachment 4074261 Mimosa View attachment 4074262


Them look damn good....


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them look damn good....


They smell incredible...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4074259 View attachment 4074260 View attachment 4074261 Mimosa View attachment 4074262


Fine work my friend Mimosa looks like a fine one​


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

My bro follows thejungleboys on twitter and they just posted that someone spent $1650 on a pack of PP2.0, lol. I mean it'll return the cost the first harvest but still that's a lot of dough for a maybe. But you gotta throw down if you want to roll them dice.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bro follows thejungleboys on twitter and they just posted that someone spent $1650 on a pack of PP2.0, lol. I mean it'll return the cost the first harvest but still that's a lot of dough for a maybe. But you gotta throw down if you want to roll them dice.


I picked up a pak of PP2.0 in the early jan drop. started 6-7, not one made it,
some cracked and stalled, the ones that did make out of the dirt threw out only cots, empty for the 1st serrated single leaf.
last week i did the last 4, I have 2 above ground, 1 with cots, the other has the tiniest 1st leaves i need my scope to tell what they are.
the other i see what looks like a single pistil, again need a scope to get down in there to see it.
I wish i knew about the $1600+ paks, I would have made a smokin deal on those last 4 beanz for $100 or OBO 

seeing the PP had big issues and seeing genuity's mimosa I ordered 2 paks.
did up 1-1/2 paks and all but 1 came up and out of those 1 was a deformed runt.
they look really good.
I got all 3 paks from horror seeds, when i tried to email about the issues with PP the site was down, a day later I get neptune seeds
from the horror addy.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I picked up a pak of PP2.0 in the early jan drop. started 6-7, not one made it,
> some cracked and stalled, the ones that did make out of the dirt threw out only cots, empty for the 1st serrated single leaf.
> last week i did the last 4, I have 2 above ground, 1 with cots, the other has the tiniest 1st leaves i need my scope to tell what they are.
> the other i see what looks like a single pistil, again need a scope to get down in there to see it.
> ...


This funking seed game is crazy...

Same experience I had with pp2.0


----------



## the gnome (Jan 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> This funking seed game is crazy...
> 
> Same experience I had with pp2.0


I haven'e seen much of any thing posted on PP so I'm really surprised the PP issues aren't talk up a lot more like the WC issues.
the bright side to getting $200 paks of crap like PP is at least you know in a week you have junk as opposed to spending time, resources 
and valuable real estate under the lamps only finding out 6 weeks into bloom you have junk


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2018)

Nugs of mimosa 1&2
 
I'll get better light pics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I picked up a pak of PP2.0 in the early jan drop. started 6-7, not one made it,
> some cracked and stalled, the ones that did make out of the dirt threw out only cots, empty for the 1st serrated single leaf.
> last week i did the last 4, I have 2 above ground, 1 with cots, the other has the tiniest 1st leaves i need my scope to tell what they are.
> the other i see what looks like a single pistil, again need a scope to get down in there to see it.
> ...


That's fucked up. I'm glad seeds of horror didn't have any PP 2.0 left cuz I would have snagged a pack. My bro supposedly snagged the last pack of mimosa which looks legit enough.

I hope you find a gem in that mimosa


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 24, 2018)

picked up cherry punch.

riddle me this. mimosa is clementine x pp2, and orangeade is tangie x pp2.

what is clementine? what was the goal of the 2 crosses? both citrus and grape? orangeade pics look killer.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 24, 2018)

me thinks clementie is tangie X lemon kush


----------



## predd (Jan 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> This funking seed game is crazy...
> 
> Same experience I had with pp2.0


I'm curious, you drop 200 on a pack of PP2.0 with 0% germ....do you contact the breeder? P.M first then on blast or not at all and write it off? $200 is a huge number for 1 pack for a poor fellow like me...


----------



## hantastic1 (Jan 25, 2018)

predd said:


> I'm curious, you drop 200 on a pack of PP2.0 with 0% germ....do you contact the breeder? P.M first then on blast or not at all and write it off? $200 is a huge number for 1 pack for a poor fellow like me...


that sucks a huge pair of testes.. i'd write to the breeder or the person you bought it from and tell them your situation. 
If it wasnt your fault, you should at least be able to tell them your side of the story


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2018)

predd said:


> I'm curious, you drop 200 on a pack of PP2.0 with 0% germ....do you contact the breeder? P.M first then on blast or not at all and write it off? $200 is a huge number for 1 pack for a poor fellow like me...


I got 5 males & 1 ugly female.. from 6 seeds
The female was not worthy of the veg time..but mimosa made up for it to me,so I just keep it pushing,still got some seeds left of pp2.0...

But I'm on to the next one.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2018)

They smell like oranges and real Sargento cheese..lol, a wonderful blend of smells..
 
Hard nugs,sticky resins... still got some cure time,but as of right now,she is badass...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> They smell like oranges and real Sargento cheese..lol, a wonderful blend of smells..
> View attachment 4079026
> Hard nugs,sticky resins... still got some cure time,but as of right now,she is badass...


Gorgeous


----------



## the gnome (Jan 25, 2018)

yo, genuity.. are those the 70 day ladies you posted earlier?
doesn'tmatter.. cause they are prurdy prurdy purdy!


predd said:


> I'm curious, you drop 200 on a pack of PP2.0 with 0% germ....do you contact the breeder? P.M first then on blast or not at all and write it off? $200 is a huge number for 1 pack for a poor fellow like me...


seeing those mimosa beautiful nuggets of love genuity posted and knowing i have 2 paks of it made me forget all about that hawaiin punch
or what ever it was 
nuthing to do usually, you move on to the next big thing



> This funking seed game is crazy.


words of wisdom


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2018)

Yup,70days..

The nugs finished fast as hell,(like day 55)but I was overwhelmed with plants in the dry room,so they got to basically "die on the vine".


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 25, 2018)

predd said:


> I'm curious, you drop 200 on a pack of PP2.0 with 0% germ....do you contact the breeder? P.M first then on blast or not at all and write it off? $200 is a huge number for 1 pack for a poor fellow like me...


If it were me, I'd contact them first. I'd be polite, letting them know the germing details, then give them a chance to right the wrong. If they refused to, I'd spread the word about their business practices. People aren't going to want to spend $2 on a pack of beans that don't sprout, let alone $200.

In Genuity's case, everything sprouted and he got mostly males. I don't think it's on the breeder/bank at that point, but some may offer a replacement.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 25, 2018)

55? _ I can't drive 55  lol

55days eh, mimosa is sounding better everyday




In Genuity's case, everything sprouted and he got mostly males. I don't think it's on the breeder/bank at that point, but some may offer a replacement.

Click to expand...

2/3rds of mine sprouted too, but only threw out cots and stalled, I tried to get back in touch with the people i dealt with but they're site is gone.
even if it wasn't I don't have much faith they would do anything about it, 
it's the game.
I've spent many thousands on beans since 2010, 
and probably lost more than i want to say haha.
the thing is odds are on my side regardless, it only takes one nice keeper and Ive made it all back and plenty more with that 1 plant.
I have had too many keepers to keep track of. 
no matter tho... I'm way ahead in the seed game.
what sticks in my craw over this sour seed deal is mimosa was 1st pick, 
it's what I was going to grab, 
BUT
it was the 1st time I had seen PP2.0 in stock and last year Gu @gps had 1 pak for $500
and it sold in a few days regardless of price so I rolled the bones and went for it instead lol.
with my symbiotic's deal Ive got $500 invested, $200 lost, but mimosa is the game changer
that will make my investment merely the cost of doing business 
_


----------



## predd (Jan 25, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> If it were me, I'd contact them first. I'd be polite, letting them know the germing details, then give them a chance to right the wrong. If they refused to, I'd spread the word about their business practices. People aren't going to want to spend $2 on a pack of beans that don't sprout, let alone $200.
> 
> In Genuity's case, everything sprouted and he got mostly males. I don't think it's on the breeder/bank at that point, but some may offer a replacement.


Yeah I misunderstood, thought they didn't germ, that's just bad luck not the breeders fault. I had it happen with some of bigworm's gear 0% germ ...I just sent him a pm then a month later or so mentioned it on his thread nicely...no biggie a $60 pack....thanks for the response.


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 25, 2018)

No love for purple starburst in here?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2018)

Man what the hell is up with Seeds of horror? My brother ordered mimosa the other day and they had him wire the money to be picked up in Cali, then emailed him to switch it to Oregon and now today they are telling him to have it picked up in Nevada? lmao


----------



## 806KING (Jan 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man what the hell is up with Seeds of horror? My brother ordered mimosa the other day and they had him wire the money to be picked up in Cali, then emailed him to switch it to Oregon and now today they are telling him to have it picked up in Nevada? lmao


Didn’t have that issue but I did send it to Cali


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2018)

806KING said:


> Didn’t have that issue but I did send it to Cali


I seen you cats ordered with no issues so I told him it's probably cool and then this happened. Just weird. I told my brother I'd just get the money back but I'm not sure if he is gonna give a couple more days, it's been like 4 or 5 so far.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I seen you cats ordered with no issues so I told him it's probably cool and then this happened. Just weird. I told my brother I'd just get the money back but I'm not sure if he is gonna give a couple more days, it's been like 4 or 5 so far.


Yeah took a little reminder to get mine but after the reminder they showed up 2 days later


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man what the hell is up with Seeds of horror? My brother ordered mimosa the other day and they had him wire the money to be picked up in Cali, then emailed him to switch it to Oregon and now today they are telling him to have it picked up in Nevada? lmao






 ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2018)

Well seeds of horror seed bank supposedly just shipped out my brothers package, just busy it seems. Not sure what was the deal with the money transfers stuff though.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 26, 2018)

One bad dealing with that dude was enough for me...


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2018)

after my $200 in the trash can with sym. PP 2.0 I had a few paks of mimosa, 7 outta 9 sexed out as quick as Ive seen,
but everything is male  and the other are starting, and hate to say it but they seem to be male if i had to bet on it.
any other mimosa growers out the have a hi/all male seedlings?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 5, 2018)

the gnome said:


> after my $200 in the trash can with sym. PP 2.0 I had a few paks of mimosa, 7 outta 9 sexed out as quick as Ive seen,
> but everything is male  and the other are starting, and hate to say it but they seem to be male if i had to bet on it.
> any other mimosa growers out the have a hi/all male seedlings?


How long did the PP stall at cots?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> One bad dealing with that dude was enough for me...


dudes got a bad tude alright, got the shits with me big time when i quizzed him why $45 international postage? plenty other banks anyway to worry about horror...wont last long ill bet!


----------



## the gnome (Feb 6, 2018)

Houstini said:


> How long did the PP stall at cots?


until i shit canned em, there were no tru leaves so nothing else to grow out.
there were a few that had the tiniest serrated leaves nestled in the cots,
after a week+ they wouldn't push out, they didn't grow in sized, just stalled.
I have 1 PP that has pushed out it's leaves, the 1st serrated single blade leafs had some mutant things going on with the next set showing a tri-polyploid expression.
and after what? 2+wks now it's still in the seedling stage a few 2-3" tall and it seems to have stalled too, looks like a Bonsai cannabis plant 
i'll try and get a pic of it later


----------



## CamNewton6969 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lol I popped 4 PP2.0 and all of them are healthy vigorous fat leaves, similar structures etc... Don't know the sexes yet but I am pleased with the 4 PP2.0. The 4 banana punch I popped I'm indifferent towards. Lots of variation, which is cool I guess, got a real slow grower like half the size as the others with sativa'ish leaves one that's similar to the PP2.0 structure and 2 others that are kind of growing like an og. It's all good just hope they are not all males.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 7, 2018)

CamNewton6969 said:


> Lol I popped 4 PP2.0 and all of them are healthy vigorous fat leaves, similar structures etc... Don't know the sexes yet but I am pleased with the 4 PP2.0. The 4 banana punch I popped I'm indifferent towards. Lots of variation, which is cool I guess, got a real slow grower like half the size as the others with sativa'ish leaves one that's similar to the PP2.0 structure and 2 others that are kind of growing like an og. It's all good just hope they are not all males.


I picked mine up from the early jan drop, seems like it was the 1st week. sold out fairly quick and was restocked again in the latter 1/2 of jan
when did you order yours Cam?

here's what my best one looks like, the mimosa's behind it were started about 10days ahead of the PP
BTW best one = the only one


----------



## CamNewton6969 (Feb 7, 2018)

I think I got mine a little before New Years. Yeah it happens not all seeds make it. I know the feeling hard to justify killing it after dropping the cash.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 18, 2018)

Do not order Symbiotic through Horror seeds. Unless Youre fine with your info being hacked

https://www.rollitup.org/t/horror-seeds-is-a-nightmare-to-deal-with-dont-order-from-him.959242/#post-14082346


----------



## kingzt (Feb 18, 2018)

How's everyone liking the mimosa? Mine grew like a indica but definitely has a heady feel to it. It was lacking the punch I thought it would have but it tastes and smells amazing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2018)

So 1 member has actual pictures of stalled plants and 1 member doesn't have pics but real nice plants... I'll take dude with pictures word for it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2018)

kingzt said:


> How's everyone liking the mimosa? Mine grew like a indica but definitely has a heady feel to it. It was lacking the punch I thought it would have but it tastes and smells amazing.


How long did you run her?

I took the ones I found to 70+ days,could have came down by day 60..

The high has been good,daytime for sure...


----------



## kingzt (Feb 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> How long did you run her?
> 
> I took the ones I found to 70+ days,could have came down by day 60..
> 
> The high has been good,daytime for sure...


65 days, I had rock hard nugs a huge yielder too. Wish it was a little more frostier. The taste is great though


----------



## Cellardwellar (Feb 18, 2018)

Cool...you guys can chase favor of the month. Im just fine with my fire ass Bodhi @70 a pack you effing idiots


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2018)

Cellardwellar said:


> Cool...you guys can chase favor of the month. Im just fine with my fire ass Bodhi @70 a pack you effing idiots


I also chase flavors in my own chucks... @free... 

No soup for you.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 19, 2018)

SO! who pissed in your fuggin cornflakes this morning?
probably everyone(and me) knowing what a great effing guy you are


----------



## Cellardwellar (Feb 19, 2018)

So I am going to start a new seed company called Game of Domes.
The flagship strain is called Daenerys's Pussy OG. Its a fire cross between Cookies and Super Duper Blue Venom skunk back crossed with a near extinct strain back in the lates 80's called goatballs. I got goatballs from a guy named Keyser Soze who once cornholed a stripper in Venice beach way back when.
I swear you guys are easier than the bodybuilder gibheads that fall for any and every supplement trend


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

Cellardwellar said:


> So I am going to start a new seed company called Game of Domes.
> The flagship strain is called Daenerys's Pussy OG. Its a fire cross between Cookies and Super Duper Blue Venom skunk back crossed with a near extinct strain back in the lates 80's called goatballs. I got goatballs from a guy named Keyser Soze who once cornholed a stripper in Venice beach way back when.
> I swear you guys are easier than the bodybuilder gibheads that fall for any and every supplement trend


Your background story is shit.

Like take fro example my legendary Mt. Johnson OG. I found this strain after finding One Eyed Willie's treasure. Inside a gold lock box were just 10 immature pale green seeds that I thought would never pop, but they did. Ole One Eye found these 10 seeds in bud that he got for the Native Chief on a mysterious island of the coast of East Africa. 

Well I took the One Eyed Willie beans and grew them out and they were the best plants ever so I then crossed those with a cut of Blueberry that I paid $40,000 for, then I back crossed it to a gypsy's cut of Durban that has been floating around since 988 A.D., only like 10 people even know this strain exist. Well I backed crossed all those to the same OG cut that bodhi used for Goji...............................

Really though I do feel you. Why pay some jackasses hundred of dollars to do what anyone can do. You want PP2.0 just buy a damn PP and self it. 

I mean if there is a combo I like I'll pay for it but these guys like symbiotic, the jungle boys or Burner are scumbags and making a mockery out of the weed culture. 

$500 for "limit" edition gsc beans from a rapper, wtf a rapper know about breeding beside he can get your dumb asses to shell out top $. GTF out of here Burner my ass,lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

Cellardwellar said:


> Cool...you guys can chase favor of the month. Im just fine with my fire ass Bodhi @70 a pack you effing idiots





Cellardwellar said:


> So I am going to start a new seed company called Game of Domes.
> The flagship strain is called Daenerys's Pussy OG. Its a fire cross between Cookies and Super Duper Blue Venom skunk back crossed with a near extinct strain back in the lates 80's called goatballs. I got goatballs from a guy named Keyser Soze who once cornholed a stripper in Venice beach way back when.
> I swear you guys are easier than the bodybuilder gibheads that fall for any and every supplement trend


Im gonna breed a seed and call it Cellardwellar. 
It will smell like an asshole and be salty and bitter.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 19, 2018)

You can’t hide jealousy!!


----------



## trippnface (Feb 21, 2018)

kingzt said:


> How's everyone liking the mimosa? Mine grew like a indica but definitely has a heady feel to it. It was lacking the punch I thought it would have but it tastes and smells amazing.


predom orange terps, orange peels? i feel like clementine probably dominates. trynna decide if i should pop some for outdoor or not


----------



## the gnome (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd fo sure do some up for outside, the mimosa males I have display huge fans I'd bet would go ballistic outdoors!


----------



## trippnface (Feb 22, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I'd fo sure do some up for outside, the mimosa males I have display huge fans I'd bet would go ballistic outdoors!


word up, i think ima do it. never met somone that doesnt like how clementine smells, and i heard the purple punch does well aginst mold ( though that was an indoor report) hopefully that goes for budrot as well. i aquired a gelato bagseed this year that got fatter than anything in my garden nearly,and with damn near zero mold. coastal influence at my spot can be a thing, so im always lookin for ladies that can shake off some water/humidity. gunna hit her with a mimosa male and try to create some strains specifically well aclamaited against budrot.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 14, 2018)

Where's the restocks happening?


----------



## Lola Grows (Mar 14, 2018)

Drops this Saturday  Just thought I'd share 
PUNCH BREATH...... symbiotic genetics


----------



## the gnome (Mar 15, 2018)

SSCC-TLC-AHPS??, will any of these be dropping at the reg online seed sites?


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> SSCC-TLC-AHPS??, will any of these be dropping at the reg online seed sites?


I think they are trying to stay Cali only..


----------



## the gnome (Mar 15, 2018)

yup, they're doing a good job of it


----------



## Lola Grows (Mar 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> SSCC-TLC-AHPS??, will any of these be dropping at the reg online seed sites?


From my understanding it's a limited amount so they'll only be dropped at those 3 locations.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 15, 2018)

i'm not even trippn on the punch breath, imo that one is more hype anyways. 

Mimosa still looks like top dog to me


----------



## Lola Grows (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BasAh24nyAK/?hl=en 

Still worth a try ....


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

Mimosa
 
Orange bubblegum pop terps... & puts out mass nugg.... & the high is high.
It's an all around strain imo.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4106577
> Orange bubblegum pop terps... & puts out mass nugg.... & the high is high.
> It's an all around strain imo.


Nice is that a keeper or did you find one in your pack?


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Nice is that a keeper or did you find one in your pack?


1 of 2 females from half a pack..


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4106577
> Orange bubblegum pop terps... & puts out mass nugg.... & the high is high.
> It's an all around strain imo.


Shit looks good fam!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Shit looks good fam!!!


She is getting better each run..

From seed,it was all sugarcane orange peel.. 

2nd clone run,orange bubblegum push pop t erps.

3rd run will be the whole room.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> She is getting better each run..
> 
> From seed,it was all sugarcane orange peel..
> 
> ...


Man you got me tweaking to get a pack now!!!


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> 1 of 2 females from half a pack..


Nice work they look great man.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 23, 2018)

full pack Mimosa in the dirt, will update back in about a month.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 24, 2018)

I had a growmie hook me up with some Wedding Crasher clones, 3 different phenos for female he was still growing out. All have roots now and these girls are super loud for rooted clones, very unique nose, sour, creamy, grape gum, funk, sharp, skunkish with dounut or backed goods backend. Crazy terps...


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mimosa


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2018)

Symbiotic put they foot in Mimosa ..

Very nice plant @Flash63


----------



## kingzt (Apr 17, 2018)

PerroVerde said:


> I had a growmie hook me up with some Wedding Crasher clones, 3 different phenos for female he was still growing out. All have roots now and these girls are super loud for rooted clones, very unique nose, sour, creamy, grape gum, funk, sharp, skunkish with dounut or backed goods backend. Crazy terps...


Wedding Crasher looks very interesting. They post a lot of pics including macros on ig. I got a pack of ghost og x wedding crasher and hopefully get something like you described.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 27, 2018)

Of the 10 I popped, 9 made it ,and it's lookin like 7 are male..... lol. Symbiotic somehow def made some odd ratios, I have heard this now from a few different people.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 27, 2018)

trippnface said:


> Of the 10 I popped, 9 made it ,and it's lookin like 7 are male..... lol. Symbiotic somehow def made some odd ratios, I have heard this now from a few different people.


Damn. Atleast you got 2 phenos to check out. Odds are you will find something nice based on pics I’ve seen.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 15, 2018)

This is the first pheno of Wedding Crasher I have flowered out at 49 days, a couple more left still to get to...


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 15, 2018)

PerroVerde said:


> This is the first pheno of Wedding Crasher I have flowered out at 49 days, a couple more left still to get to...


Absolutely gorgeous !!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2018)

Banana punch. Was more than pleased. Glad I f2ed. Will b testing a banana Mac soon as well. Pp seems to b a nice pop.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 23, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Banana punch. Was more than pleased. Glad I f2ed. Will b testing a banana Mac soon as well. Pp seems to b a nice pop.


Looking good buddy


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2018)

Jp if u r ever up this way hmu. Have some beans for the stash. Gonna work some genius x sd, cookie x sd males next just hit a bunch w bp n Mac males. Hope all is well.


----------



## neved (Jun 24, 2018)

Stay tuned super low stress technique


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 21, 2018)

Got a pack of mimosa. Super stoked to run this.


----------



## maurostu04 (Aug 4, 2018)

Purple punch has become the new blue dream. Everybody is shitting on it now a days specifically archiveseedbank. Anyone else dislikes PP?


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 4, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> Purple punch has become the new blue dream. Everybody is shitting on it now a days specifically archiveseedbank. Anyone else dislikes PP?


Purple punch is still gaining popularity, it’s still being used in multiple crosses. 

I’ll assume on this thread, the answer would be no. That mimosa cross is STUPID FIRE!! 
The wedding crashers.... the flavor is INTENSE.  I could go on lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> Purple punch has become the new blue dream. Everybody is shitting on it now a days specifically archiveseedbank. Anyone else dislikes PP?


Name one seed company outside of his little ghetto circle jerk crew that he has good things to say about...I don't care what set of elites you put together the end product 99% of the time will be fire.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 8, 2018)

Wedding Crasher at 8 weeks in.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 8, 2018)

Had to run it a few times to b sure. But I absolutely love the banana punch. 
Clone guys being a dick, but I grab it back it'll b a constant.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 8, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Had to run it a few times to b sure. But I absolutely love the banana punch.
> Clone guys being a dick, but I grab it back it'll b a constant. View attachment 4195132


Looks nice. Smoked some banana punch #9 grown by the village here in California recently it was good real frosty and smelled a little bit like chocolate and a really ripe banana. Nice indica relaxing effect.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 8, 2018)

Have 2 phenos . 
This fat calyx one is the better . Both smell identical, but this one covers all bases


----------



## kingzt (Sep 9, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Have 2 phenos .
> This fat calyx one is the better . Both smell identical, but this one covers all basesView attachment 4195486


What's the nose on her?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2018)

The best possible way to describe it. Banana punch.
Like banana runtz chewed up and swished w minute maid fruit punch. 
Sweet loud banana punch best I can do


----------



## Jackriddle21 (Sep 12, 2018)

I also think the Banana Punch is awesome. It absolutely exploded in my indoor garden so I had to move her outside. Once outside, she grew through her pot and glued herself to the earth. Attached you will find a premature nug I cut and trimmed last night as well photos of the Girl.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2018)

I figured this thread would b Poppin. 
Would love to get a wack at mimosa


----------



## Jackriddle21 (Sep 12, 2018)

Man, Barc in West Hollywood use to sell clones of symbiotic genetics produced by midnight farms. I use to love going in there an grabbing em but recently midnight farms is no longer in compliance with the City and/or State so they are gone.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I figured this thread would b Poppin.
> Would love to get a wack at mimosa


I'll post a photo of mine in a couple of hours, shit's dank.

*edit*
Need to get a night shot this photo does no justice.
Very squat plant tight flowers lots of frost pleasant smells roots easy. Babies made with a male from the same pack turning out decent.


----------



## Buss Relville (Sep 14, 2018)

Mimosa smells like fruity ass watermelon/purple punch. absolutely strong smell. the other 2 are primarily tangie smells. good vigour and growth on everything, should have bought 3 packs. 

Symbiotic ftw


----------



## Moldy (Sep 14, 2018)

I got a clone from a kid, he said it was Mimosa. If I can keep it alive I'll post a pix of it soon.


----------



## Jackriddle21 (Sep 19, 2018)

My Banana Punch that I attached a picture of last week will be harvested next week so pics and full smoke report to follow.


----------



## Jackriddle21 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ladies and Gents,

I chopped the banana punch down at 6:00am this morning. This picture attached is horrible with very little light. I was exhausted and did not get good photos so more photos to follow soon, maybe after work. The pheno I have smells a little like banana og (sweet overripe creamy banana peels with a nice hint of the og skunkiness). Also, you can smell a good amount of grapes or even berries which remind me of the purple punch. The pheno I have seems to be a good representation of both parents. The bud itself has many crystals and has hude phat buds. Sticky as fuck and produces an amazing amount of scissor hash. Smoke report and more photos to follow.


----------



## Jackriddle21 (Oct 8, 2018)

Gentleman and Ladies,

The Banana Punch has dried and has been curing. Pics to follow this week. Updated smell: Banana Peels right when you open the jar followed by a nice fuel smell when nugs are handled or squeezed. Taste is very nice with a smooth banana earthy taste with a little bit of berries. Nugs are dense and when you and very crystally inside and out. Potency is out of this world, It is a very strong high and I have received multiple headrushes that made me get down on one knee and place my bong down carefully. This strain was awesome and such a pleasure to grow. I harvest Aurora Indica tomorrow and will be busy trimming all week but I will for sure post some updated pics soon.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 8, 2018)

I finally got these two Mimosa's back into veg, they should be ready for flower in 6-8 weeks, I'll post then. I guess these are Grapefruit #3's.


----------



## kingzt (Nov 8, 2018)

What’s the word on wedding crasher? Is it legit? I’ve only heard good things about it but never seen flower or smoked around my way. I got a chance to get a good cut and want to pull the trigger.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 8, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What’s the word on wedding crasher? Is it legit? I’ve only heard good things about it but never seen flower or smoked around my way. I got a chance to get a good cut and want to pull the trigger.


It’s one of my favorite strains. Smells like grape now & laters, heavy frost, texture like purple punch, taste like a mix of both strains. Purple color


----------



## kingzt (Nov 9, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> It’s one of my favorite strains. Smells like grape now & laters, heavy frost, texture like purple punch, taste like a mix of both strains. Purple color


Nice thats good to hear! How’s the potency? I had mimosa and it really wasn’t strong but I figure with wedding cake it might pack a punch.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 9, 2018)

I just put the two Mimosa sisters into flower about 2-3 weeks early. Sister #2 is just to the left out of most of the shot. Other plants in there will be cleaned out in a week or two then I can try to get a better shot. They out grew the veg room and I had to chop a couple plants to make room for them. Pretty vigorous for clones. Sorry bout the pix, not real good with a camera.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 9, 2018)

IME mimosa isn't overly strong, it's just very pleasant. Incredibly pretty plants to grow (if you get some fall colors)
I wouldn't say it's weak, it gets me plenty high, but it won't have devastating potency from what I've found in a pack.

Of the 7 jars in front of me it's the first grab in the morning, sunshine in a jar.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 9, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Nice thats good to hear! How’s the potency? I had mimosa and it really wasn’t strong but I figure with wedding cake it might pack a punch.


That’s because it’s Sativa dominant 70/30 or 80/20 ( I forget ) 
The Wedding Crasher is Indica dominant, it’s more potent. Has a bit of couch lock going on. Taste is unbelievably good.


----------



## kingzt (Nov 9, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> That’s because it’s Sativa dominant 70/30 or 80/20 ( I forget )
> The Wedding Crasher is Indica dominant, it’s more potent. Has a bit of couch lock going on. Taste is unbelievably good.


Im stoked to try it. The phenomof mimosa I had grew like an indica, very resilient. Dark green and big leaves smell was amazing. It just was lacking potentcy


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 9, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Im stoked to try it. The phenomof mimosa I had grew like an indica, very resilient. Dark green and big leaves smell was amazing. It just was lacking potentcy


I’ve never grown out either , I got them both from the Jungle Boys collective. I heard the mimosa smells loud even during veg but it most definitely lacked potency and it was my daytime smoke. Wedding Crashers is heavy and leaves me feeling sleepy. Love it lol.


----------



## kingzt (Nov 9, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I’ve never grown out either , I got them both from the Jungle Boys collective. I heard the mimosa smells loud even during veg but it most definitely lacked potency and it was my daytime smoke. Wedding Crashers is heavy and leaves me feeling sleepy. Love it lol.


Hell yeah man thanks for the review. I think i seen the jungle boys cut of wedding crasher test pretty high


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 9, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Hell yeah man thanks for the review. I think i seen the jungle boys cut of wedding crasher test pretty high


I’m a woman , and you’re welcome lol....


----------



## doniawon (Nov 9, 2018)

Fuckn had too.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I’ve never grown out either , I got them both from the Jungle Boys collective. I heard the mimosa smells loud even during veg but it most definitely lacked potency and it was my daytime smoke. Wedding Crashers is heavy and leaves me feeling sleepy. Love it lol.


Yay, that's what I'm looking for, a clear but not overpowering day time smoke. I lack motivation (old and slow) and need a clean, clear buz to get me off the couch. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Fuckn had too.


I’m crying laughing!!! Lmao. I’m done


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Moldy said:


> Yay, that's what I'm looking for, a clear but not overpowering day time smoke. I lack motivation (old and slow) and need a clean, clear buz to get me off the couch. Thanks for the info!!


 
Here’s what’s on my box. Idk what any of this stuff really means but it sure make it all super tempting lol. You’re not old ... you’re classic


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 10, 2018)

Shit....I should probably pop my mimosa finally.... My purchase predated the fancy box with new info. Those terps sound nice


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Shit....I should probably pop my mimosa finally.... My purchase predated the fancy box with new info. Those terps sound nice


Hey, the box comes with the purchase of a half oz of the actual flower. Seeds still packaged the same way. I wish I understood the breakdown of Terps, still learning.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 10, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Hey, the box comes with the purchase of a half oz of the actual flower. Seeds still packaged the same way. I wish I understood the breakdown of Terps, still learning.


That makes more sense. Thanks for the clarification. Still think I'ma need to pop those this next run.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That makes more sense. Thanks for the clarification. Still think I'ma need to pop those this next run.


I agree because it’s an amazing strain. That smell & taste are out of this world.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 10, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Shit....I should probably pop my mimosa finally.... My purchase predated the fancy box with new info. Those terps sound nice


Bro u have mimosa?
Please pop those lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 10, 2018)

Popped the last of my pack, up and running. Have another 1.5packs of the purple starburst, missed the others and kind of wish I'd have jumped on them so if anyone is making ix or outcrosses 

Kept one girl and a boy, but have since sent the boy to the garden in the sky after he made plenty beans for us.

The girl will stay in the stable unless one of her sisters can out her.
Mimosa is a very unoffensive smell, very nice for daytime or anytime and might be nice for some tokers that wretch at the smell of chems. This stuff almost doesn't smell like weed.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Bro u have mimosa?
> Please pop those lol


Original drop. Just been busy. 

They have been on my long short list for a minute.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Popped the last of my pack, up and running. Have another 1.5packs of the purple starburst, missed the others and kind of wish I'd have jumped on them so if anyone is making ix or outcrosses
> 
> Kept one girl and a boy, but have since sent the boy to the garden in the sky after he made plenty beans for us.
> 
> ...


I barely missed that starburst. Possible herms but the keepers look amazing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Popped the last of my pack, up and running. Have another 1.5packs of the purple starburst, missed the others and kind of wish I'd have jumped on them so if anyone is making ix or outcrosses
> 
> Kept one girl and a boy, but have since sent the boy to the garden in the sky after he made plenty beans for us.
> 
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for any males.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 10, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I barely missed that starburst. Possible herms but the keepers look amazing.


Popped half a purple starburst pack ended up with two girls, not keeping either. A bit floppy/flimsy one is much og the other is like an unsweetened koolaid mix. Didn't have any herms (knock on wood)


----------



## Moldy (Nov 11, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Hey, the box comes with the purchase of a half oz of the actual flower. Seeds still packaged the same way. I wish I understood the breakdown of Terps, still learning.


My grandson knows about all these terps, he's works for a grow crew up in Reno. He's teaching me now! lol

Here's a chart from leafy that breaks down the terps. It helped me figure it out a bit more.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 11, 2018)

Moldy said:


> My grandson knows about all these terps, he's works for a grow crew up in Reno. He's teaching me now! lol
> 
> Here's a chart from leafy that breaks down the terps. It helped me figure it out a bit more.


Thank you, this is really cool.


----------



## kingzt (Nov 12, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m a woman , and you’re welcome lol....


Sorry about that, it’s a bad habit of mine


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 12, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Sorry about that, it’s a bad habit of mine


I understand it’s mostly guys here lol.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mimosa in all her glory lol


----------



## Moldy (Dec 4, 2018)

The cuttings I got were called grapefruit #3 but in week 3-4 I'm getting a strong tangerine aroma. I see what all the hype is about, I love this strain. Simply gorgeous! I'll post pix when I get a few more plants out of the production area. Not much room in there now.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 22, 2018)

Mimosa live rosin hash squish


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Original drop. Just been busy.
> 
> They have been on my long short list for a minute.


I hope you get to them sooner than later. Your sitting on gold my friend. Flavor and terps for days with this one. Popped 5 and got 5 females -all rockstars.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I hope you get to them sooner than later. Your sitting on gold my friend. Flavor and terps for days with this one. Popped 5 and got 5 females -all rockstars.
> View attachment 4253581


Popped a half pack last night. Gifting the other half to a buddy. 

Very exited.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 22, 2018)

Trifoliate purple punch, she got the stank


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 4, 2019)

I would jump on that cookies & cream x purple punch. It is the #13 from the original selection that is HIGHLY touted.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 4, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> I would jump on that cookies & cream x purple punch. It is the #13 from the original selection that is HIGHLY touted.


Where?


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 5, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Where?


i seen horror seeds was sellin em 150 a pack


----------



## Moldy (Jan 10, 2019)

Sorry about the sideway view, I've tried everything but oh well, Mimosa at 8 weeks.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 10, 2019)

Moldy said:


> Sorry about the sideway view, I've tried everything but oh well, Mimosa at 8 weeks. View attachment 4262732


nice, what's the nose on her?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2019)

FIFY. Help save some kinked necks lol. Nice looking flower!


Moldy said:


> Sorry about the sideway view, I've tried everything but oh well, Mimosa at 8 weeks. View attachment 4262732


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2019)

So something Im noticing with just about every Mimosa flower shot, is that they sure do look almost exacting to each other considering they are coming from so many different growers, mediums, growing methods etc. Doesnt seem to be too much variation


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> So something Im noticing with just about every Mimosa flower shot, is that they sure do look almost exacting to each other considering they are coming from so many different growers, mediums, growing methods etc. Doesnt seem to be too much variation


I'm noticing the same with some on IG being exceptions. The last of my pack are just starting to sex so hopefully a few more girls to test this theory against soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm noticing the same with some on IG being exceptions. The last of my pack are just starting to sex so hopefully a few more girls to test this theory against soon.


I'd love to see some pics when they flower for you. I currently have my last 4 going and Im hoping for a stud. Im still a few wks out from flowering though. The flowers on the first 5 girls were really nice.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> FIFY. Help save some kinked necks lol. Nice looking flower!


Thanks for the fix! I do have a limited patience issue, ran out of allotted time even though I'm retired haha.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> So something Im noticing with just about every Mimosa flower shot, is that they sure do look almost exacting to each other considering they are coming from so many different growers, mediums, growing methods etc. Doesnt seem to be too much variation


Yes, they all seem to look very stable, even for a technically challenged grower! Here's a pix of Purple Punch that I DID NOT GROW. Look very similar IMO.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2019)

Moldy said:


> Yes, they all seem to look very stable, even for a technically challenged grower! Here's a pix of Purple Punch that I DID NOT GROW. Look very similar IMO.
> View attachment 4263108


That Mimosa just has a "look" to her. Purple frost rails by week 6+ and nice amber hairs with touches of color in the buds and nice purpling in the fade. Very dense Christmas tree shaped buds from top to lowers. Quick finishing time as well. Pair that with terps and flavor for days.....Im sold. The Fruit Punch was def there in my last run with the Mimosa.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 28, 2019)

2 of the cookie & cream are mine. hilarious they whited out the name lol.


----------



## No_tillin (Jan 28, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> 2 of the cookie & cream are mine. hilarious they whited out the name lol.


Why did they white the name out?


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 29, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> Why did they white the name out?



apparently they had chosen "snickerdoodle" but that was already taken, so they had to go through and make sure that name wasn't associated with this specific cross lol. pretty funny stage in the game for sure.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2019)

I just ran four phenos of mimosa. All
Very nice plants in their own right. 3 of 4 with great terps but one is surprisingly bland. Almost terpless. Kept 2 phenos to run again a punch leaner and a tangie leaner. They gave me absolutely no problems and no intersex issues. Easy going strain to grow. There’s 2 pictures of each pheno. I can’t wait to smoke them. These were chopped right at 9 weeks.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 16, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> I just ran four phenos of mimosa. All
> Very nice plants in their own right. 3 of 4 with great terps but one is surprisingly bland. Almost terpless. Kept 2 phenos to run again a punch leaner and a tangie leaner. They gave me absolutely no problems and no intersex issues. Easy going strain to grow. There’s 2 pictures of each pheno. I can’t wait to smoke them. These were chopped right at 9 weeks.


I currently have one of 2 girls in flower with the same thing going on. One is over the top in terps and is 100% orange peel (not fruity punch) and then theres another that is almost zero smell at all, but looks just like everything else thats been grown out.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I currently have one of 2 girls in flower with the same thing going on. One is over the top in terps and is 100% orange peel (not fruity punch) and then theres another that is almost zero smell at all, but looks just like everything else thats been grown out.


Yeah it seems like the tangie comes through pretty well in this cross. The punch leaner is all glacier freeze Gatorade and grapey notes. Very nice terps in this line make up for the terpless ones.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 21, 2019)

2 packs of the cnc x pp in the dirt, 20/22 sprouted. not bad.


----------



## No_tillin (Mar 22, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> 2 packs of the cnc x pp in the dirt, 20/22 sprouted. not bad.


Man I missed out on these wish I had a pack.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 22, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> Man I missed out on these wish I had a pack.


still quite a few here, 150 a pack not bad

https://seedsofhorror.com/product/cookies-cream-x-purple-punch/


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mimosa finishing up. Great plant awesome smoke.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 8, 2019)

Thats


BIANCAADA6 said:


> Mimosa finishing up. Great plant awesome smoke.View attachment 4314358


 That looks stellar!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 8, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats
> 
> That looks stellar!


Thanks but she kinda did it all herself lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 9, 2019)

Mimosa bout to go in jar.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 11, 2019)

Here is some cured mimosa 3 weeks in a jar. Smells like strawberry gas.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 13, 2019)

Some mimosa phenos curing up in the jar. First two pics are pheno #8 smells like grape soda and slight hints of citrus. She has really great bag appeal, frosty as hell and has a pretty nice hybrid buzz too. The last 3 pics are pheno #2 seems to be a tangie leaner she has nice sweet orangey terps with hints of purple punch terps. Flavor is all sweet oranges. Very tasty and potent sativa high. When I first sampled her a friend who smokes regularly got very anxious and started sweating and had to sit down and drink some water lol. A friend and I made some rosin from #2 and it made some insanely tastey smoke. Orange candies straight up and the flavor lingers quite awhile. Very nice strain if your thinking about picking it up.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 17, 2019)

I love this strain makes a closet grower like me look like a pro lol. Mimosa.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2019)

Mimosa #9 - day 24


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2019)

Mimosa #5 - day 24


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 28, 2019)

Mimosa #9 - Day 32

 

Mimosa #5 - Day 32


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 28, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4315656


If you need a tester to smoke that I would try to help smoke it for you.lol lol lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 29, 2019)

Damn man I don't know if you have had that fly card in there for 5 or 6 years or you have an insane fungus gnat plague that is causing undoubtedly lots of problems in your garden that you can never seem to fix and always happen (chase a lot of deficiencies that never seem to go away?)...I can see the damage on some of your leaves but should look way worse given the card  I'd be dumping BTI on everything, hooking up a light killer for insects, and ordering an army of beneficial insect predators.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Damn man I don't know if you have had that fly card in there for 5 or 6 years or you have an insane fungus gnat plague that is causing undoubtedly lots of problems in your garden that you can never seem to fix and always happen (chase a lot of deficiencies that never seem to go away?)...I can see the damage on some of your leaves but should look way worse given the card  I'd be dumping BTI on everything, hooking up a light killer for insects, and ordering an army of beneficial insect predators.


Yeah that's old as fuck..... Probably 15 months.

Did a full room clean out / bug kill at the start of the year. 
Was wreaking havoc in 2018. 

This run has been much better. Close to zero bugs this run. Was spraying neem 2x per week in veg though. So yeah. 

Better but not perfect yet.


----------



## HUF (May 10, 2019)

I bought seeds in the store Neptune. This shit is not worth the money that they require.
Purple Punch 2.0


----------



## Mullalulla (May 14, 2019)

HUF said:


> I bought seeds in the store Neptune. This shit is not worth the money that they require.
> Purple Punch 2.0 View attachment 4331452 View attachment 4331454


You have literally posted this same shit in 2 different threads. What is not worth the money ? Other people doing alot better with there gear then you dude. Maybe just stick to the rec shops and leave the growing to someone with a little patience.


----------



## HUF (May 14, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> You have literally posted this same shit in 2 different threads. What is not worth the money ? Other people doing alot better with there gear then you dude. Maybe just stick to the rec shops and leave the growing to someone with a little patience.


I wish I could see how you would handle them. Look carefully, only mutations


----------



## Mullalulla (May 14, 2019)

HUF said:


> I wish I could see how you would handle them. Look carefully, only mutations


as I said, alot of other people doing much better, you obviously are in some other country ... maybe international shipping fucked them up ? Im telling you, all seedjunky and symbiotic I have run have been worth easily double the money I spent on seeds.


----------



## HUF (May 14, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> as I said, alot of other people doing much better, you obviously are in some other country ... maybe international shipping fucked them up ? Im telling you, all seedjunky and symbiotic I have run have been worth easily double the money I spent on seeds.


Yes, I'm in another country. I tend to believe that Neptune sells bad stuff to other countries. I saw that Americans are doing well and very upset that stores in other countries sell bad stuff for the same money.


----------



## Mullalulla (May 14, 2019)

HUF said:


> Yes, I'm in another country. I tend to believe that Neptune sells bad stuff to other countries. I saw that Americans are doing well and very upset that stores in other countries sell bad stuff for the same money.


honestly dude, I might have came off a it harsh at first, but ... shipping to other countries probably subjects those seeds to some messed up temps ... which could produce the mutants maybe ? Im not sure. But if everything else is the same .. that has to be ...


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 17, 2019)

chopday mimosa.


----------



## shaggyballs (May 17, 2019)

Could a customs xray machine be at fault?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 17, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mimosa #9 - day 24
> 
> View attachment 4319587
> 
> View attachment 4319588


So all your phenos kinda grow one or two poles too? My pheno has to get 16 inch to top right then i only ever get a couple poles.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 17, 2019)

If you look on the stalk you can see where i pinched the shit outta her four times and she is still 4' tall no real side branches. I dont even bother topping her she doesnt respond well. Awesome smoke though and smells and taste like a dark wine.


----------



## Obepawn (May 17, 2019)

HUF said:


> Yes, I'm in another country. I tend to believe that Neptune sells bad stuff to other countries. I saw that Americans are doing well and very upset that stores in other countries sell bad stuff for the same money.


That’s a bad business model if that is the case.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

How much does Mimosa stretch on the flip? Got a greenhouse full of it just 12/12ed hoping they dont grow into the plastic if they do Ill have to raise it up higher.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 2, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> How much does Mimosa stretch on the flip? Got a greenhouse full of it just 12/12ed hoping they dont grow into the plastic if they do Ill have to raise it up higher.


ime you should be ok, ymmv


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

For sure, If its 50-55 day strain Im thinking minimal stretch usually the quicker finishing the strain the less stretch and quicker it sets flowers. Hoping the pheno I have is a quicker one, we shall see. Easy strain to clone though I have to say. Does anyone else have any input on how much stretch they experienced?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 2, 2019)

mimosa keeper (m1) leafy vs stripped, not quite side by side experiment 






m1 61 days






Purple Starburst 40s-50s days something ish


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> mimosa keeper (m1) leafy vs stripped, not quite side by side experiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire bro,


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Mimosa 1 month cure. This is amazing smoke everyone keeps asking about it.


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Jul 15, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4351767 Mimosa 1 month cure. This is amazing smoke everyone keeps asking about it.


I've been running this for 2 years. Tried a couple other strains. Everyone keeps asking for the Mimosa instead.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

how does the mimosa taste?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 15, 2019)

Jonny Jetson said:


> I've been running this for 2 years. Tried a couple other strains. Everyone keeps asking for the Mimosa instead.


Been running it for about a year this and my triple chocolate chip are the most requested.


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Jul 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Been running it for about a year this and my triple chocolate chip are the most requested.


The Trip choc chip is from Exotic right? Havent ran any of his gear but he has some fire from what I keep seeing


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Jul 16, 2019)

First 2 pics are my Mimosas in flower. They will be done soon. The last pic is a 5x5 with 142 Mimosa clones. S.O.G. style


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 16, 2019)

Jonny Jetson said:


> The Trip choc chip is from Exotic right? Havent ran any of his gear but he has some fire from what I keep seeing


Yeah I have the starbucks cut of tripple choc chip. Smells like fresh ground coffee carmel and gasey AF. Its a toss up between the 2 but mimosa is a better high with less couchlock...i guess a clear strong high.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Yeah I have the starbucks cut of tripple choc chip. Smells like fresh ground coffee carmel and gasey AF. Its a toss up between the 2 but mimosa is a better high with less couchlock...i guess a clear strong high.


I agree with this, while not overwhelmingly powerful the mimosa is great all day gear.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

and the taste?


----------



## Cannademik (Jul 16, 2019)

Jonny Jetson said:


> First 2 pics are my Mimosas in flower. They will be done soon. The last pic is a 5x5 with 142 Mimosa clones. S.O.G. style


How do you water that 142 S.O.G? Wow


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> and the taste?


Kinda depends on pheno but my wife says it tastes and smells like srawberry gas when cured for couple weeks. To me its like sipping on boones farm wine lol. Takes me back to high school.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2019)

mines more pine and citrus

that mimosa x mimosa made with the male i culled is pine citrus candy, much more sweet than mom.. more f2 to be made and dug through, flavortown new male tho, david mimosa


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Kinda depends on pheno but my wife says it tastes and smells like srawberry gas when cured for couple weeks. To me its like sipping on boones farm wine lol. Takes me back to high school.


Wow, this is interesting. I am a huge fan of exotic genetix.....I have a ton of his older stuff in the vault. However, it has been said that his new strawberries and cream strain is just a mimosa pheno crossed to cookies and cream. It was said that mimosa will kick out strong lime strawberry terps on the regular. Hmmmmm?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 16, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Wow, this is interesting. I am a huge fan of exotic genetix.....I have a ton of his older stuff in the vault. However, it has been said that his new strawberries and cream strain is just a mimosa pheno crossed to cookies and cream. It was said that mimosa will kick out strong lime strawberry terps on the regular. Hmmmmm?


I kinda wonderd what he meant by strawberry in that cross. I wont buy seeds tho unless there on sale or under a hundred. My mimosa is a cut gifted to me. My trip choc chip i hunted my self. I


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2019)

i kept a male, less-scarce commodity


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Jul 17, 2019)

Out of my whole pack this was the only survivor and it ended up being a female. Had them in rootplugs in a tray as seedlings. Knocked the tray off my stand and bent everything except one.


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Jul 17, 2019)

Just took these


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Aug 11, 2019)

Mimosa just started flush its been real hot maybe thats why she didnt purple.


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Sep 9, 2019)

Mimosa day 52 of flower


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Sep 21, 2019)

Last day of Flower for this Mimosa tent.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 26, 2019)

*Mimosa
  *


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 7, 2019)

snickerdoodle consistently best plant in the garden. more than a few phenos are better that my best mimosa pheno last year. awesome plant. minor pm issues, a tad more than i saw last year outdoor with mimosa. minimal bud rot issues, but this year was definitely more forgiving. 2 years in a row for symbi bein the best shit in the garden. 2 years in a row dying breed being the worst.... lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> snickerdoodle consistently best plant in the garden. more than a few phenos are better that my best mimosa pheno last year. awesome plant. minor pm issues, a tad more than i saw last year outdoor with mimosa. minimal bud rot issues, but this year was definitely more forgiving. 2 years in a row for symbi bein the best shit in the garden. 2 years in a row dying breed being the worst.... lol.


What are the genetics? cant seem to find much info googling.


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What are the genetics? cant seem to find much info googling.



their staple punch dad x the the famed cookie & cream # 13 pheno from exotic genetix.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> *Mimosa
> View attachment 4400502 View attachment 4400504*


This looks extremely familiar


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2019)

Mimosa Oregon outdoor


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Mimosa Oregon outdoor View attachment 4406300View attachment 4406301View attachment 4406302View attachment 4406303


Looks yummy !


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 24, 2019)

A pheno of mimosa leaning towards the purple punch father ran outside. The bag appeal on this outdoor is crazy and it can pass as indoor. She produced rocks that smell like grape candy and the flavor is like a Larry og herbal lemon flavor but with the grape twist. Awesome smoke and trimming was a breeze as she has a great bud to leaf ratio.


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 5, 2019)

pic of my last doodle i took down


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 5, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> A pheno of mimosa leaning towards the purple punch father ran outside. The bag appeal on this outdoor is crazy and it can pass as indoor. She produced rocks that smell like grape candy and the flavor is like a Larry og herbal lemon flavor but with the grape twist. Awesome smoke and trimming was a breeze as she has a great bud to leaf ratio.


Looks great, when did she finish?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 5, 2019)

It was the first or second week into October I believe. This was ran by my buddy outside after we pheno hunted it indoors first. Both phenos we kept flower fast this punch pheno and a Tangie leaning pheno is done in 8 weeks.


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 5, 2019)

CannadianCannasseur said:


> Looks insane dude!! Symbiotic genetics are killing it rightnow up here in Canada. Not going to name anybody without permission but I can confirm that a few of the top dogs up here have been doing some recent PP,WC,Mimosa,BananaPunch,snickerdoodle pheno hunts and coming out with incredible results. A buddy of mine has a WC pheno that is around 28% and his PP slightly lower % with the funkiest grape / blue power aid slush puppy terps it is quite remarkable. Another grower I support is dialed in quite well with his mimosa which has the most insane orange zest citrus funk terps ive ever had. The hype is real!! I was lucky enough to try a special banana punch pheno which has incredible banana/candy/vanilla cake/gas funk terps winning cups already and can’t wait to see how my buddy does with his WC and PP phenos in future competitions. I expect big things from these genetics in the near future.
> I’m lucky enough to be trying some Snickerdoodle phenos very soon in a few days and again will not name any names without permission but will gladly post some pics of the buds and give some feedback and will dig up some of the shots I took of my buddies PP/WC hunt Phenos from about 6-8 months ago. Cheeers and thanks for having me here as a member, I’ve sat on the sidelines viewing forum threads since the OG days but never was the type to want to say too much for a few reasons. But I am in love with symbiotic terps and potency and would love to share my experiences and gain as much growing knowledge from the community as I can. Cheeers


hell yea man i def feel it, symbi been slayin in my garden, my buddy too.WC is his favorite and he has popped Cherry punch, banana punch, modified grapes and a few others. the phenos i have tried of wc is def incredible. I like doodle more than the mimosa i grew last year i think, and the mimosa was good. the mimosa had more of a "wow" nose, but i like the creamy doodle nose more for me, and i got 1 that has a pretty good gassy nose. 

that banana punch sounds awesome, we squished one and it has this dank nutty creamy terp, super weird but dank lol. i think you will be stoked with the doodle, my favorite doodle phenos have this creamy sweet lemon smell, and a few others had this less desirable dirty sock grape kinda smell lol. and the 1 gassy that everyone digs. gunna run some for bubblehash soon, should be a melter !


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 19, 2019)

Bannana punch week 5


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 2, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bannana punch week 5 View attachment 4423609


Been hunting these for a minute and just got a pack last week. Your pic makes me want to pop em sooner than later


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bannana Punch frost is unreal got her drying cant wait lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 4, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4431792View attachment 4431793Bannana Punch frost is unreal got her drying cant wait lol.


Those look great. Hows the nose on em on/off the plant?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Those look great. Hows the nose on em on/off the plant?


Real loud and all over the place... but smells to me more creamy sweet and fuel like maybe when dry can give a better description. But mimosa and this one best smelling in my garden to date. Yields well 2 those nugs are dense.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 20, 2019)

heads up, fresh symbi drop at a few places. would not sleep on that Amarelo









Amarelo - Horror Seeds


Lemonade X Banana Punch #9 (FEMS) 12 Seeds in a pack




seedsofhorror.com


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 30, 2019)

y'all sleeeeepin


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 30, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> y'all sleeeeepin


What makes you so hyped aboutem?


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 31, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What makes you so hyped aboutem?


everything I have ran from symbi has basically been the best in my garden, and i expect this cross to honestly be the terpiest yet.

str8lemonade always has rave reviews


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnRv1uQATsJ/


The bp 9 is their prized pheno, so we have 2 elite cuts being bred. I think it's a good bet. the BP my friend grew was ridiculously frosty, and had the oddest hazelnut/nutty nose, made delicious extracts.

stacker too!






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 31, 2019)

I'll take the dive then.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 31, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> everything I have ran from symbi has basically been the best in my garden, and i expect this cross to honestly be the terpiest yet.
> 
> str8lemonade always has rave reviews
> 
> ...


I will second that vote my BP cut is ridiculous and my mimosa is the star of the show...smell taste yield not the strongest but a great daytime smoke. The BP is real potent tho and smells and taste amazing. Most requested by my friends and family lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 1, 2020)

Good to hear picked up 2 wedding crasher and 2 Armarelo. I'll poppem all next time along side bunch of cannarado.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bout to buy a couple of the Banana Punch fems.Probaby the GMO and Dosidos crosses

which freebie do you guys think will be better as far as yield and potency?

Wedding Crasher x BP or Cookies & Cream x BP


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 9, 2020)

Having grown good bit of dosidos not sure why you would choose over other options. The crasher and cream will be fuckin fire and different creative smells. I am hyped after doing good bit of research. Going to pop all mine asap went straight to front line.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Having grown good bit of dosidos not sure why you would choose over other options. The crasher and cream will be fuckin fire and different creative smells. I am hyped after doing good bit of research. Going to pop all mine asap went straight to front line.


They only have 3 options available 

its GMO,Dosidos,and Lemonade

the Wedding Crasher and Cookies & Cream crosses are freebies

You have to buy 2 packs of the GMO,Dosidos,or Lemonade crosses and you can pick 1 freebie out of Motorbreath15,Weeding Crasher,and Cookies & Cream

I was gonna get GMO and Dosidos cause I just recently got 5 different Lemon Tree crosses so I really don’t need more lemon terps

I ended up just getting a couple packs of Jet Fuel Gelato and The Menthol crosses from Wyeast Farm

had to stop myself when I realized i was about to spend $240 and I really only wanted the freebie crosses


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Bout to buy a couple of the Banana Punch fems.Probaby the GMO and Dosidos crosses
> 
> which freebie do you guys think will be better as far as yield and potency?
> 
> Wedding Crasher x BP or Cookies & Cream x BP



i'd go with the crasher cross. I loved snickerdoodle, but the terps were kinda lacking. prob fatter colas with crasher too.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 11, 2020)

Got my beans today from Horror Seeds =) So fuckin excited wish I could take down my current grow and start these lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 11, 2020)

bannana punch


----------



## Lola Grows (Jan 12, 2020)

kingzt said:


> Nice thats good to hear! How’s the potency? I had mimosa and it really wasn’t strong but I figure with wedding cake it might pack a punch.


my apologies for the late reply I was locked out of my account. It’s indica dominant so it’s pretty strong. Mimosa is basically a sativa 70/30 smokes good but the high is weak.


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey wa sup fellas i just order a pack of the cherry punch has anyone had good results from it.how does it smoke yield etc ? Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 6, 2020)

newyorkheadrush said:


> Hey wa sup fellas i just order a pack of the cherry punch has anyone had good results from it.how does it smoke yield etc ? Thanks for any feedback


Cherry Punch smokes great, my buddy came out with a few really nice phenos, some more floral which im not too fond of, but one with insane cherry pie terps. you would think cherrry pie in there but it's just that cherry ak pheno. think most phenos yielded pretty good.


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 6, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Cherry Punch smokes great, my buddy came out with a few really nice phenos, some more floral which im not too fond of, but one with insane cherry pie terps. you would think cherrry pie in there but it's just that cherry ak pheno. think most phenos yielded pretty good.


 thanks for your feedback bro


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 10, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Cherry Punch smokes great, my buddy came out with a few really nice phenos, some more floral which im not too fond of, but one with insane cherry pie terps. you would think cherrry pie in there but it's just that cherry ak pheno. think most phenos yielded pretty good.what do you mean by floral ?


----------



## Moldy (May 21, 2020)

This year's Mimosa pix that ain't sideways. Same cut as last year, been keeping it going with clones back and forth from grandson. This is around 7-8 weeks flower. Someday I'll break down and buy from Symbiotic. The genetics appear well worth the extra cash.


----------



## Jackriddle21 (May 21, 2020)

I get their banana punch. It was strong as hell and it had buds 28” long. Great smoke, not the best but really really good. There are many good breeders out there. Symbiotic is just one


----------



## Jackriddle21 (May 21, 2020)

Grew out their i
Meant ^^


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 21, 2020)

My Banana Punch cartridge from GLO cartridges was awesome. Banana taste. It is not super strong taste but it is very obvious in the taste. Very smooth smoke. Not a hint of pp in this pheno they took extract from. If someone handed it to me and said it was banana og I'd have believed it.


----------



## Jackriddle21 (May 21, 2020)

That pp does not get me stoned, it is weak as fuck. Zookies by alien labs in Cali is breathtaking


----------



## Jackriddle21 (May 21, 2020)

Here is a pic of the alien labs zookies and also gmo cookies which is chem d x forum cut gsc. Oakland purps is in there too to the left. Day 40 lol, still got a fucking a month left lol, shit is huge and stinky as fuck


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 21, 2020)

PRetty good zookies review here.


----------



## Jackriddle21 (May 31, 2020)

Updated zookies in the beginning of week 8.


----------



## DrHill (Aug 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> They only have 3 options available
> 
> its GMO,Dosidos,and Lemonade
> 
> ...


what seed bank does all these freebies?


----------



## Bgurl (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey bit late to the conversation here but just wondering if Amarelo is a Sativa or Indica strain. Thanks


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 28, 2020)

Dosi punch
 
Big block


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dosi punch


----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Jan 3, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4730305
> Dosi punch


How’s the yield on Dosi-punch??


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone got any Banana Macaroons pics ?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 4, 2021)

Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> How’s the yield on Dosi-punch??


Average about 750 a light.


----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Jan 4, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Average about 750 a light.


How does that yield compare to other strains that you've grown by Symbiotic? I'm really interested in their banana punch, grape milkshake (I think you're calling that snickerdoodle) and dosi-punch....just trying to narrow it down...I've only got room to run two more strains in my greenhouse


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 4, 2021)

Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> How does that yield compare to other strains that you've grown by Symbiotic? I'm really interested in their banana punch, grape milkshake (I think you're calling that snickerdoodle) and dosi-punch....just trying to narrow it down...I've only got room to run two more strains in my greenhouse


The dosi is top notch some phenos yield better than ours but the quality is top shelf. The snicker doodles and big block are both good yielders. Banana punch was to viney and crazy.


----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Jan 4, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> The dosi is top notch some phenos yield better than ours but the quality is top shelf. The snicker doodles and big block are both good yielders. Banana punch was to viney and crazy.


Awesome...thanks for the info!


----------



## jalexjohar (Feb 26, 2021)

I saw that horror seeds has some new Mimosa v6 Crosses from Symbiotic Genetics that are coming out soon! I'm looking more for the sweet crosses, so might get Miracle Fruit (Mimosa V6 x Super Lemon Haze), but the original also sounds like an already proven winner! What should I get? Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 3, 2021)

jalexjohar said:


> I saw that horror seeds has some new Mimosa v6 Crosses from Symbiotic Genetics that are coming out soon! I'm looking more for the sweet crosses, so might get Miracle Fruit (Mimosa V6 x Super Lemon Haze), but the original also sounds like an already proven winner! What should I get? Cheers


the White Tahoe Cookies and Wifi Mints crosses will be fire too

Im probably gonna get one of those along with Miracle Fruit


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 16, 2021)

I ordered the Miracle Fruit, Nam Wah, & Bitter Orange so I could get the freebie pack.

The Miracle Fruit is what I’m most excited for; as well as the Banana Punch freebie...


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 16, 2021)

I was looking forward to the Nam Wah (Banana og x Mimosa 6) for almost 1 year now but symbiotic decided to only drop it at horror. I couldnt take the risk of sending cash in mail internationally to horror, I really don't know why any seedbank would be cash only in 2021 when there is quicker and safer options like crypto available. Hopefully there are more packs being released to other banks eventually, otherwise ill have to get the pack at a markup from an auction


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 16, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I was looking forward to the Nam Wah (Banana og x Mimosa 6) for almost 1 year now but symbiotic decided to only drop it at horror. I couldnt take the risk of sending cash in mail internationally to horror, I really don't know why any seedbank would be cash only in 2021 when there is quicker and safer options like crypto available. Hopefully there are more packs being released to other banks eventually, otherwise ill have to get the pack at a markup from an auction


I wished they moved away from Horror , I wouldn't grab anything from that site.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 16, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> I ordered the Miracle Fruit, Nam Wah, & Bitter Orange so I could get the freebie pack.
> 
> The Miracle Fruit is what I’m most excited for; as well as the Banana Punch freebie...


I was gonna order 3 packs until i saw the prices

I though the packs would be $120 like the Banana Punch drop but everything was $150 and Rollinia is $200

I wanted Miracle Fruit,Tahoe Brunch,and Rollinia but settled for Miracle Fruit and Tahoe Brunch


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I was gonna order 3 packs until i saw the prices
> 
> I though the packs would be $120 like the Banana Punch drop but everything was $150 and Rollinia is $200
> 
> I wanted Miracle Fruit,Tahoe Brunch,and Rollinia but settled for Miracle Fruit and Tahoe Brunch


Yeah same... I don’t usually spend big on packs so I made an exception this time. I was really looking forward to the Banana Punch x Wedding Crasher freebie so I had splurge. 

I also thought about getting the Rated R but chose the other 2 I mentioned with the Miracle Fruit. Should’ve probably gotten the Rated R cause I love dosi. Might just go the cheaper route and get a dosi punch pack..


----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Mar 16, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I wished they moved away from Horror , I wouldn't grab anything from that site.


completely agree....I recently ordered seed from Horror for the first time....never going that route again!


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I was looking forward to the Nam Wah (Banana og x Mimosa 6) for almost 1 year now but symbiotic decided to only drop it at horror. I couldnt take the risk of sending cash in mail internationally to horror, I really don't know why any seedbank would be cash only in 2021 when there is quicker and safer options like crypto available. Hopefully there are more packs being released to other banks eventually, otherwise ill have to get the pack at a markup from an auction


You realize they accept Bitcoin right?


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> completely agree....I recently ordered seed from Horror for the first time....never going that route again!


The site did crash two days in a row. They probably should find something better I agree.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> completely agree....I recently ordered seed from Horror for the first time....never going that route again!


what happened?

why does everyone hate Horror so much?


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 17, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> You realize they accept Bitcoin right?


I tried contacting them two times about paying with bitcoin in the last year and both times I got no reply. Also their website only let's you chose cash at checkout. I'll send them another email asking about bitcoin and see what happens.


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I tried contacting them two times about paying with bitcoin in the last year and both times I got no reply. Also their website only let's you chose cash at checkout. I'll send them another email asking about bitcoin and see what happens.


When they asked me about my payment method they told me through email that they’d provide their wallet info if I was going to send BitCoin. So I think they may have just recently got it going now that it’s so popular? I don’t know it’s worth asking.


----------



## Channel_Islands_spearo (Mar 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what happened?
> 
> why does everyone hate Horror so much?


For me, it was just really bad customer service...no communication whatsoever....and it took forever to get the seed I ordered. With all the the other awesome seed companies that I've dealt with (i.e. Speakeasy, Area 51, Seed Cellar, etc.) I'd rather go and support those guys that are more on top of it...


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 20, 2021)

just a heads up, theres a volume 2 of the mimosa v6 line coming later. There will be a Str8lemonade x Mimosa and hopefully they will release the bottomless mimosa (Jungleboys cut of mimosa x Mimosa v6)


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 20, 2021)

Channel_Islands_spearo said:


> For me, it was just really bad customer service...no communication whatsoever....and it took forever to get the seed I ordered. With all the the other awesome seed companies that I've dealt with (i.e. Speakeasy, Area 51, Seed Cellar, etc.) I'd rather go and support those guys that are more on top of it...


oh ok.this is my first time using them and so far everythings been smooth

ordered Monday,sent payment Tuesday,payment delivered Thursday,order shipped Friday


----------



## jalexjohar (Mar 20, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> just a heads up, theres a volume 2 of the mimosa v6 line coming later. There will be a Str8lemonade x Mimosa and hopefully they will release the bottomless mimosa (Jungleboys cut of mimosa x Mimosa v6)


I got the Miracle Fruit and now I might have to get one of those XD I hope they do the Mimosa #26 cross. It's more indica leaning but extremely flavorful with more of a balance between grape and orange terps.


----------



## slosmokin (Mar 23, 2021)

I will never order again with them, even if my stuff does come. I ordered 3 packs of this latest mimosa drop on Tuesday. He tells me I have 2 days to get him payment or he will have to sell to others. I ask him for his Bitcoin info, this takes a couple emails. I immediately send payment with a screen shot, he emails back he will check in the morning. 
5 days later I ask for an update. He ask for the bitcoin transaction number. I sent you a screenshot 5 days ago is what I felt like sending, but I decide to play nice because he’s holding the cards at this point. So I send back the info. Nothing, I email the next day asking, are we good, nothing. I email him again this morning, nothing. I then send an email from another name, response within an hour.... I bought a couple packs last year and sent cash and had no problems, and the banana macaroon from symbiotic turned out really special. We shall see, hopefully he’s just being a flake and not trying to rob me.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)

I got my packs in the mail today

gonna pop a Tahoe Brunch and flowering it out 12/12 from seed just to test it out

the Miracle Fruit will get ran later this year


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I got my packs in the mail today
> 
> gonna pop a Tahoe Brunch and flowering it out 12/12 from seed just to test it out
> 
> the Miracle Fruit will get ran later this year


I’m running my Miracle Fruit first actually


----------



## slosmokin (Mar 30, 2021)

slosmokin said:


> I will never order again with them, even if my stuff does come. I ordered 3 packs of this latest mimosa drop on Tuesday.....


I should have posted the above comment in the Seedbank review, my bad. As for symbiotic, I ran banana macaroon outdoors last year. I ran 4 plants and got 2 phenos.
One had way more color and smelled very fruity during late stage of flower. It ended up not having a strong nose after cure, but smoked well and had a little banana in there.
The other pheno was fairly green and had a little citrus smell during flower. She ended up with a strong creamy citrus/pineapple nose and a great banana flavor. Both where challenging trims, but yields were good. Both ended up around 7ft tall with great structure. 

I will be running this outside again this year, and hopefully some of the mimosa packs. I am waiting for.
Miracle fruit, nam wah, tahoe brunch, and banana punch x motorbreath.


----------



## Danielson999 (Apr 17, 2021)

Running about 25 Mimosa clones in a 4'x6' tent in 2g pots of straight Pro-Mix. 2 light fixtures with 8 Vero29's @50w max and 1 fixture with Bridgelux strips with 320w max. Also 2 Growmau5 flower initiators. Water every 3 days.

14 day veg (should have only been 10) and now I'm on day 47 of flower. Very pleased with the genetics. Loving all the frost and rapid growth. Looks like it's getting close, maybe another week I'm guessing. Really looking forward to getting this stuff cured up.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 17, 2021)

newyorkheadrush said:


> Hey wa sup fellas i just order a pack of the cherry punch has anyone had good results from it.how does it smoke yield etc ? Thanks for any feedback


my buddy hooked me up with a cut of cherry punch, it crushes, really pretty, huge frosty nugs and early both inside and out, nice potent stone too, terps are unusual which is a plus, my cut has zero cherry as far as i can tell, more of an earthy planty almost garlic profile


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 21, 2021)

I finally picked up a pack of Nam Wah from Horror, but I got charged for the bitcoin fee by horror on top of my order and by my wallet which made my $125Usd purchase end up at $270Cad all said and done  

Either way I'm happy to be able to get this pack finally, and shipping seems to be moving fast.


----------



## Bears_win (May 4, 2021)

slosmokin said:


> I should have posted the above comment in the Seedbank review, my bad. As for symbiotic, I ran banana macaroon outdoors last year. I ran 4 plants and got 2 phenos.
> One had way more color and smelled very fruity during late stage of flower. It ended up not having a strong nose after cure, but smoked well and had a little banana in there.
> The other pheno was fairly green and had a little citrus smell during flower. She ended up with a strong creamy citrus/pineapple nose and a great banana flavor. Both where challenging trims, but yields were good. Both ended up around 7ft tall with great structure.
> 
> ...


I’m running grease bucket and banana punch x motorbreath as full sun this year. A friend ran grease bucket and orangeade last season in 600 gallon smart pots.
Both strains hit 8+ #s on yield and were strong. The Orangeade had great bag appeal and a nice nose as well. No larf just big Chongas.

I might be drinking the orangeade but.. definitely will be reupping on symbiotic these genetics seem To be winners.


----------



## La Changua (May 14, 2021)

Mimosa.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 14, 2021)

I just finished a tester of Wedding Crasher in a 1 gal that is curing up now. Gonna start running her more in a 7 gal and see how she does. So far it seems like I will keep her around for awhile though.


----------



## Houstini (May 14, 2021)

La Changua said:


> Mimosa.
> View attachment 4901185View attachment 4901186View attachment 4901187


Mimosa is such a pleasure to grow so rewarding. Need to hunt through my f2s to see what I can find in there, grown out a handful or so of crosses that myself and friends have made with it and everything has been killer.


----------



## La Changua (May 15, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Mimosa is such a pleasure to grow so rewarding. Need to hunt through my f2s to see what I can find in there, grown out a handful or so of crosses that myself and friends have made with it and everything has been killer.


Lovely plant, easy to grow, veg fast, flower fast, beutiful flower, very good strain, those f2 are gold my friend, good luck


----------



## La Changua (May 15, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I just finished a tester of Wedding Crasher in a 1 gal that is curing up now. Gonna start running her more in a 7 gal and see how she does. So far it seems like I will keep her around for awhile though.
> 
> View attachment 4901265
> View attachment 4901266


Beutiful flowers


----------



## Nex420 (May 15, 2021)

Can’t wait to see what Nam Wah, Miracle Fruit, & Bitter Orange put out this summer


----------



## La Changua (May 15, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Can’t wait to see what Nam Wah, Miracle Fruit, & Bitter Orange put out this summer
> View attachment 4901593View attachment 4901594View attachment 4901595


Im sure they are going to be Fire !!! that bitter Orange, wedding cake x mimosa sounds really good, good luck


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

La Changua said:


> Mimosa.
> View attachment 4901185View attachment 4901186View attachment 4901187


So you obviously got some really good smelling, terpy phenos out of the mimosa. Did you run a full pack? Was just wondering because remeber you mentioning something about one of the mimosa phenos having an earthy musky smell you didn't much like. Either way, you flowers look very nice dude.
Does anyone other than horror carry symbiotic? Checked my usual suspects- deeply rooted seedbank, neptune, oes, glo, and most have none.


----------



## Big_Chungus (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So you obviously got some really good smelling, terpy phenos out of the mimosa. Did you run a full pack? Was just wondering because remeber you mentioning something about one of the mimosa phenos having an earthy musky smell you didn't much like. Either way, you flowers look very nice dude.
> Does anyone other than horror carry symbiotic? Checked my usual suspects- deeply rooted seedbank, neptune, oes, glo, and most have none.



bought a pack of modified grapes from neptune a few months ago


----------



## La Changua (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So you obviously got some really good smelling, terpy phenos out of the mimosa. Did you run a full pack? Was just wondering because remeber you mentioning something about one of the mimosa phenos having an earthy musky smell you didn't much like. Either way, you flowers look very nice dude.
> Does anyone other than horror carry symbiotic? Checked my usual suspects- deeply rooted seedbank, neptune, oes, glo, and most have none.



Yes Bro, full pack, was old and poorly kept, bad luck only 2 girls, one pheno is really good, loud earthy terps, very good earthy taste, a bit to leafy, good smoke.

The other one, the one that you say, the smell is very very low, almost nonexistent, but it doesn't smell bad, it just doesn't smell, a little tiny earthy smell, the smoke its not strong but Its good, gets the job done, now the bag appeal, that thing is from another world, insane, terrorífic. I recommend the strain


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

La Changua said:


> Yes Bro, full pack, was old and poorly kept, bad luck only 2 girls, one pheno is really good, loud earthy terps, very good earthy taste, a bit to leafy, good smoke.
> 
> The other one, the one that you say, the smell is very very low, almost nonexistent, but it doesn't smell bad, it just doesn't smell, a little tiny earthy smell, the smoke its not strong but Its good, gets the job done, now the bag appeal, that thing is from another world, insane, terrorífic. I recommend the strain


Ya I'd like to grow out some mimosa, I just feel like it's not one of the big names or sought after strains anymore. I remember mimosa floating around more so like 5 years ago and people loving it. Now everyone wants those hype names, but whatever if it's dank- it's dank and I like it's not your typical cookies cross or gelato, I've grown so many of those. I'd really like to snag the cake crasher or grape milkshake-the cookies n cream cross it's now called


----------



## Bears_win (Jul 5, 2021)

Symbiotic has some serious heat for outdoor growers.

“Big Block” motor breath15 x banana


this plant is the biggest I’ve ever grown. (So far) if it stacks it will be a keeper ( I should probably take a few cuts ).. looks like it’s out of production , too bad I still got a feminized pack for next year.

grease bucket

Large size and good structure. A friend has grown these in seasons past and they are potent and get extra long colas. This is GMO x banana punch.

I always thought feminized seeds were not as vigorous. This is not the case with these.


----------



## Nex420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Have 2 of the Wedding Crasher #18 x Banana Punch #9 outdoor this summer. Should be excellent.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 10, 2021)

Is Horror the only place Symbiotic currently deals with?
thanks


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 10, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Is Horror the only place Symbiotic currently deals with?
> thanks


Horror is the only bank that received the last 2 drops, but other banks like platinumseedbank seem to have small amounts of their old gear. I know that Symbiotic stopped supplying a lot of banks after they started getting some hype, attitude even told me symbiotic wont send them any more gear and they are the main Europe seedbank afaik.


----------



## Stlleaf (Aug 29, 2021)

Finished up a frozen bananas and wow is that a treat! First grow with Symbiotic Genetics, I’m a huge believer. The Frozen Bananas pheno I grew was super resinous, very sticky (sticks to jar). Smell after harvest is a nice soft banana bread smell. Pleasure to smoke, yield comes out heavier than expected. No issues during grow either. Haven’t seen anything posted here on this strain, so figured I’d share the secret. I’ll post some finished bud pics later if anyone’s interested.


----------



## Nex420 (Aug 29, 2021)

Stlleaf said:


> Finished up a frozen bananas and wow is that a treat! First grow with Symbiotic Genetics, I’m a huge believer. The Frozen Bananas pheno I grew was super resinous, very sticky (sticks to jar). Smell after harvest is a nice soft banana bread smell. Pleasure to smoke, yield comes out heavier than expected. No issues during grow either. Haven’t seen anything posted here on this strain, so figured I’d share the secret. I’ll post some finished bud pics later if anyone’s interested.


Hell yeah man post up some pics for us when you get a chance.

My Nam Wah, Bitter Orange, and Miracle fruit are already flowering and both of my WC#18xBP#9 are still stretching, just about done.


----------



## Stlleaf (Aug 29, 2021)

For sure, here’s a couple pics. Had my temps consistent at high 70s- low 80s so not much outward color on any of the 4 this batch, but smell and terps all coming thru nicely.

I got a Mimosa seed as well, maybe I’ll pop her tonight !!


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 3, 2021)

Symbiotic is dropping Wedding Crasher for the last time today 

drop is at 7:20pm est on Horror Seeds


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 27, 2021)

Popped 5 NamWah seeds and they are about 2-3 weeks into flower. So far 2/5 have hermed on the lowers. I stripped all the lowers and I plucked balls, I'll be finishing them if they dont keep throwing any more. I was lucky I found them early. I'm also running lots of other strains from seed beside the Namwah in the same setup and nothing else hermed. 

If anyone else grows these I reccomend watching them closely.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 24, 2021)

Is SeedsofHorror legit? I’ve never bought from them.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 24, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Is SeedsofHorror legit? I’ve never bought from them.


Yes, they are.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 24, 2021)

WC#18xBP#9


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Was so busy didn’t take many pics of the Miracle fruit. She is a nice smelling and great tasting strain.

I’m running a clone of this and a seed this off season and a few more Nam Wah & Bitter Orange.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 24, 2021)

Miracle Fruit is the lemon haze x mimosa right? Can you taste the lemon haze?


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 24, 2021)

Just chopped and dried a SG Cherry Punch. Aka Black Cherry Punch. Very productive and excellent bud! Grown from a cutting given to me. I'll be buying seeds.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 24, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Just chopped and dried a SG Cherry Punch. Aka Black Cherry Punch. Very productive and excellent bud! Grown from a cutting given to me. I'll be buying seeds.


I've been watching Symbiotics for a long time, their PP, mimosa, and banana punch stuff all looks amazing. I like how they've kept working mimosa for years, they've ended up with a really awesome version. The black cherry punch sounds great, do you have a pic?


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 24, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've been watching Symbiotics for a long time, their PP, mimosa, and banana punch stuff all looks amazing. I like how they've kept working mimosa for years, they've ended up with a really awesome version. The black cherry punch sounds great, do you have a pic?


Just of the tent with one plant each of 4 strains


Front left. And I do have a couple of buds but honestly they're just big buds. Got some color in them.

Just another bud to me. Hard suckers.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 24, 2021)

Those look great Hotrod, I like to see those tall plants inside.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 24, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Those look great Hotrod, I like to see those tall plants inside.


Thanks. Vegged these outside last summer. Worst outdoor season ever here. These have all been topped and supercropped.

That's a Blue Dream Haze in front on the right. Really productive. Left a lot of lower shit on them to try this LED out. Not again.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Miracle Fruit is the lemon haze x mimosa right? Can you taste the lemon haze?


Yes it is, and oh man the two combined makes a unique terp profile. It also has a nice hazey high to it and the mellow mimosa back end. I enjoy it and so have the people I’ve shared with.

It’s almost ready to smoke as flower, I usually like to wait 2-3 months before I consume it that way. I usually can sneak rosin testers in like 1-2 weeks lol.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 25, 2021)

Does anyone if Horror Seeds will have a Black Friday sale?


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 26, 2021)

So I’m thinking of pulling the trigger on the Mimosa but I see a lot of people saying she’s not strong enough. Would you guys try your hand at the Mimosa or a mimosa cross?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> So I’m thinking of pulling the trigger on the Mimosa but I see a lot of people saying she’s not strong enough. Would you guys try your hand at the Mimosa or a mimosa cross?


I grew Tahoe Brunch and it had good potency.I also got pack of Mimosa but havent grown them yet

if youre worried about potency just go with one of the crosses


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m so indecisive lmao. I went thru the whole thread and the Mimosa alone looks and sounds amazing. Is there any crosses you recommend? That Tahoe Brunch sounds amazing but I just got a pack from Archive with the WTC.


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 26, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> So I’m thinking of pulling the trigger on the Mimosa but I see a lot of people saying she’s not strong enough. Would you guys try your hand at the Mimosa or a mimosa cross?


I picked a mimosa cross over the original because I heard purple punch crosses tend to be low potency. Just finishing my Nam Wah (Banana OG x Mimosa) grow right now and the smell on all of them are extremely strong artificial fruit ranging from sweet to tangy and the first smoke test had great potency. One pheno smells just like red Kool-Aid powder without any sugar. 3/5 of the seeds I grew threw balls though, I'm not sure which strain in the cross is causing herm genes to pass on but i'm running the rest anyways cause the smell on every pheno was insane. I didnt take many pictures but ill post the pics that I have when everything is harvested.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 26, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I picked a mimosa cross over the original because I heard purple punch crosses tend to be low potency. Just finishing my Nam Wah (Banana OG x Mimosa) grow right now and the smell on all of them are extremely strong artificial fruit ranging from sweet to tangy and the first smoke test had great potency. One pheno smells just like red Kool-Aid powder without any sugar. 3/5 of the seeds I grew threw balls though, I'm not sure which strain in the cross is causing herm genes to pass on but i'm running the rest anyways cause the smell on every pheno was insane. I didnt take many pictures but ill post the pics that I have when everything is harvested.


Yeh man. That’s what I heard too. Is the Clementine low potency too? Man that sounds sweet. I can’t wait to see them. Is the Nam Wah fems or Regs?


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 27, 2021)

Actually, the mimosa is the only Symbiotics strain I've tried, and it's why I sought out this thread. I didn't grow it, but it was homegrown and not dispensary bud-it was beautiful bud, really excellent terpenes and quite strong. I wouldn't call it low potency, not the strongest I've had, but upper tier at least. I will get some in the future when I have more space for doing regs right-I hate trashing males without evaluating them and saving pollen-so I also went with one of the Mimosa crosses-Rollinia, because I also had some great wifi mints earlier this year. I don't think anyone would be unhappy with their mimosa though! I just put some plants into flower, so it will be a couple of months before I pop those seeds.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Actually, the mimosa is the only Symbiotics strain I've tried, and it's why I sought out this thread. I didn't grow it, but it was homegrown and not dispensary bud-it was beautiful bud, really excellent terpenes and quite strong. I wouldn't call it low potency, not the strongest I've had, but upper tier at least. I will get some in the future when I have more space for doing regs right-I hate trashing males without evaluating them and saving pollen-so I also went with one of the Mimosa crosses-Rollinia, because I also had some great wifi mints earlier this year. I don't think anyone would be unhappy with their mimosa though! I just put some plants into flower, so it will be a couple of months before I pop those seeds.


Completely agree. I bought the mimosa crosses for the flavor/terps similar to purple punch, as you mentioned, Mimosa isn’t a strain known for its high potency.

The Nam Wah I grew this summer had great flavors. I’m running a clone & another seed. I revegged the clone and no nanners or anything suspect. No nanners or anything else on the other crosses either- Bitter Orange & Miracle Fruit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Actually, the mimosa is the only Symbiotics strain I've tried, and it's why I sought out this thread. I didn't grow it, but it was homegrown and not dispensary bud-it was beautiful bud, really excellent terpenes and quite strong. I wouldn't call it low potency, not the strongest I've had, but upper tier at least. I will get some in the future when I have more space for doing regs right-I hate trashing males without evaluating them and saving pollen-so I also went with one of the Mimosa crosses-Rollinia, because I also had some great wifi mints earlier this year. I don't think anyone would be unhappy with their mimosa though! I just put some plants into flower, so it will be a couple of months before I pop those seeds.


Alot of symbiotic strains have great bag appeal because of the purple punch that is in most of the original crosses . I've noticed when certain strains are crossed with purple punch the bag appeal tends to be top notch but the potency can be lacking because of the purp punch.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 27, 2021)

I went ahead and bought it. Maybe we can all just trade cuts lmao


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 28, 2021)

Forgot to mention when a f1 strain is crossed with purple punch , not always but alot of the times the pheno variations tend to lean toward the punch. I noticed this especially with terps, and bud structure/looks, more so with terps. I have grown purple punch f1 crosses that you'd swear was a straight up purple punch. 

Around the northeast in last 5 years or so people have grown very tierd of purple punch, feel it's looked at as the newer gdp/blue dream. That said I like purple punch.. it's a great tasting night time smoke and I like bud that I can chill and casually puff that won't get me faced were I'm too fucked up.


----------



## calyxhunter (Dec 6, 2021)

Minosa Champagne ~ ( Mimosa x champagne kush) ~bred by female seeds 
Oklahoma Outdoor 2021 Season 
living soil 

Since i could not find the real mimosa i had to opt for this hybrid of mimosa but i love how this one turned out the smell is very skunky with orange peel the skunk is like a dirty not sweet tho , and og funk on the end 

high is very euphoric and good daytime smoke , i hit a plant with some Royal w Cherries and running those as i type lol


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 7, 2021)

WCxBP getting close


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 16, 2021)

Finished my 5 Nam Wah seeds and had some time to smoke and compare them all. 3/5 hermed, hunted these beside a pack of Peanut Butter Breath and Purple Marmalade and only the Nam Wah hermed. All phenos were ready in 9-10 weeks. Great bag appeal, extraordinary terps, and above average potency. Overall this is one of my favorite strains I have hunted regardless of the herms. I didn't manage to get very good pictures of these before chopping but here is some of nicer phenos.

Nam Wah 2- Citrus and pineapple cocktail smell that doesnt translate much at all to the taste, compact structure, great bag appeal and 7/10 potency. Hermed day 14 of flower.


Nam Wah 3 - Fruitopia terps and tastes the same in joints, compact structure but this one wasnt given enough room to reach its max potential, same potency as #2.



Nam Wah 4 - Sour fruity terps, strongest taste I have had in a joint that matches the smell. No herms, great node spacing and solid compact structure. 8/10 potency, keeping this one around for a bit.



Nam Wah 5 - Sour fruity smell similiar to #4 but a bit less pungent, Super solid buds and short compact structure, this one is my friends favorite but it hermed so its not staying around.


----------



## Nex420 (Jan 16, 2022)

Bitter Orange

Nam Wah


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 16, 2022)

^^^that Bitter Orange is gonna be a pain in the ass to trim


----------



## Nex420 (Jan 16, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> ^^^that Bitter Orange is gonna be a pain in the ass to trim


Winter haul usually gets water hashed due to cold temps. Not much trimming needed at all before going into the freezer


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 20, 2022)

Rollinia (wifi mints x mimosa V6) f42


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 20, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Rollinia (wifi mints x mimosa V6) f42


Sweet! I'm going to pop one of these for my next grow, I love those pistils.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 20, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Sweet! I'm going to pop one of these for my next grow, I love those pistils.


She is really easy to grow. Good stretch the first 3 weeks of flower, just my pheno don't need too much nut, little easy to burn. She smells good like a smell of rotten exotic fruit, promising for the moment.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 1, 2022)

Rollinia (Wifi Mints x Mimosa V6) F54 start smelling like sour orange tic-tac


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 7, 2022)

Rollinia (Wifi Mints x Mimosa V6) f60


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 7, 2022)

Did symbiotic make the Kobe strain?
I had a good portion of it and it was fire but I didn’t remind me of a purple punch cross but who knows way stronger than punch by far


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 7, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Did symbiotic make the Kobe strain?
> I had a good portion of it and it was fire but I didn’t remind me of a purple punch cross but who knows way stronger than punch by far


yeah thats one of their strains

its LA Confidential x Purple Punch


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 7, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah thats one of their strains
> 
> its LA Confidential x Purple Punch


maybe I got lucky but it was some heat .. the strength on that pheno was amazing and it had good bag appeal and taste

I found a pack but I’m hesitant I might grab it


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 13, 2022)

Rollinia (wifi mints x mimosa V6) cut at f63, 1 week drying, now in cure, smell is really pungent, smoke is like a creamy orange tic tac pungent skunky, the smell and taste is loud, the high is strong, red eye, munchies, smiling. I love it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 27, 2022)

Miracle Fruit


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 1, 2022)

My miracle fruit keeper , might need help trimming too there Zipzzz ^^^^^


----------



## calyxhunter (Apr 14, 2022)

Those Mimosa Champagne X Royale with Cherries 

#4


#11



#16


#12


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 15, 2022)

My last run with this Banana Macaroon. I let her go after 3 runs because holy shit she would stretch.

The jar smells like banana bread and acetone; but the grinder smells more like banana punch. 

The green hit tastes like taking a diesel tailpipe to the face. This stuff causes the mega munchies too. I definitely want to come back to this line when I have the space and find something with a little better structure.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 8, 2022)

Purple punch 2.0 day 46. My keeper cut.


----------



## howchill (Oct 15, 2022)

Where do people find symbiotic beans? I can’t find a reliable one and seen bad reviews about seeds of horror


----------



## RSTXVIII (Oct 15, 2022)

howchill said:


> Where do people find symbiotic beans? I can’t find a reliable one and seen bad reviews about seeds of horror


I have buy mine here with great success. https://www.insaneseeds.com/product-category/symbiotic-genetics/


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 15, 2022)

howchill said:


> Where do people find symbiotic beans? I can’t find a reliable one and seen bad reviews about seeds of horror


I got all my packs from Horror

never had a problem with them

only downside is they dont do online payments so you have to send cash


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 16, 2022)

No issues with horror, grabbed hella packs last time, grew the Cara Cara and Orange Malt last year. Kinda not too impressed with the Orange Malt, the GMO x slaps hard though.


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 16, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Miracle Fruit
> 
> View attachment 5092991


what did you think about it, gimme the deets!


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 16, 2022)

Nex420 said:


> My miracle fruit keeper , might need help trimming too there Zipzzz ^^^^^
> View attachment 5094211


Thoughts on this from you as well?


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Big_Chungus said:


> Thoughts on this from you as well?


Great happy sativa, productive for me. I love the terps to be honest, yields are whatever, but it’s the terps that are unique for me. Fresh orange with a hazey tint to it, so good on the noise.

My keeper I’ve been running few seasons.Have 3 more beans to pop, just dropped one today.

Pretty healthy yielder on the concentrate end, this is some flower rosin.


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 18, 2022)

Nex420 said:


> Great happy sativa, productive for me. I love the terps to be honest, yields are whatever, but it’s the terps that are unique for me. Fresh orange with a hazey tint to it, so good on the noise.
> 
> My keeper I’ve been running few seasons.Have 3 more beans to pop, just dropped one today.
> View attachment 5239035
> ...



righteous, nice job bro.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 19, 2022)

Big_Chungus said:


> what did you think about it, gimme the deets!


I only popped 1 seed but I wasnt really a fan of that pheno

purple punch terps,no lemon or orange

high was about 50/50 maybe even slightly indica leaning.I was expecting more of a sativa high

it gives me a weird feeling in my body and gave me panic attacks a couple times

Im sure theyre better phenos in the pack but like I said I only popped 1 seeds

the Tahoe Brunch was alot better IMO

that one had strong pungent orange terps and a blissful sativa high with a nice relaxing come down


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I only popped 1 seed but I wasnt really a fan of that pheno
> 
> purple punch terps,no lemon or orange
> 
> ...



ty!

grew the tahoe myself, it was def a winner. Thought it was much better than bitter orange ( wedding cake x mimosa) and orange malt ( ICC x mimosa)


----------



## D586 (Dec 21, 2022)

Wedding crasher dialed in on 5th run. She loves a light that others don't like and cooler Temps. Smells like liquorice and fruit punch and when she dried smells like vanilla.


----------

